# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Unable to deploy report in Visual Studio 2008

## Madison

Hi,

I am unable to successfully deploy reports from Visual Studio 2008. Report Manager is available, the project property pages in Visual Studio are correctly configured and the reports build ok. But I get the following error message whenever I deploy a report. I welcome any useful information. Thanks in advance.

Mike M.



TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Report Designer
------------------------------

Could not connect to the report server http://localhost/ReportServer. Verify that the TargetServerURL is valid and that you have the correct permissions to connect to the report server.

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

The underlying connection was closed: Could not establish trust relationship for the SSL/TLS secure channel. (System.Web.Services)

------------------------------

The remote certificate is invalid according to the validation procedure. (System)

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

----------

